# Bloomberg covid rankings



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Bloomberg has very good quality data in general. They have a couple COVID rankings of interest and I thought I'd share the current numbers (which just came out yesterday), plus we can track them over time. I just created a free account, and that seems to give me access.

The Covid Resiliency Ranking -- this is a "big picture" ranking to measure how well countries are handling the pandemic. It takes into account the current rate of infections, death rate, vaccine availability and doses given, severity of lockdowns, health coverage availability, and economic conditions.

As of February 25, *Canada ranks #12 out of 53 major countries*, and we just moved up one spot. Here's a screen shot but it doesn't show all 53. Their ranking (this "big picture") takes in many factors, not just the columns shown in this screen shot.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Covid Vaccine Tracker -- this is their second ranking. Unlike the above general 'quality of life' ranking, this one focuses purely on vaccine doses given.

Here, Canada ranks much worse. Looking at Doses per 100 people, as of February 25, *Canada ranks 43 out of 100 countries*.

I had to paste together two screen shots. We're doing quite badly here at the moment, below the vaccination rate of other developed countries.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

paging gibor...


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Money172375 said:


> paging gibor...


It appears that Canada ranks higher than Israel, and _significantly_ higher than both Russia and USA on the overall COVID response and quality of life. In fact in this most recent analysis, Canada moved up 1 spot while Russia moved down 2 spots.

On the second ranking specifically about vaccine delivery, Canada ranks higher than Russia, but far below Israel.

Vaccination rates, doses per 100 people
UK: 29.03
US: 20.56
Europe: 6.75
France: 6.34
Canada: 4.50
Russia: 1.50

We definitely have some catching up to do. I really hope our provincial health officials are focusing on these efforts... we need to vaccinate faster as we're currently lagging Europe.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Some Local health units in Ontario have made their own websites and will start vaccinating 85+ year olds on Monday. One of my neighbours is booked in already. 

what’s the best place to look for provincial data On vaccine supplies received and delivered? I keep finding a potpourri of data.

Ontario receives about 40% of federal vaccines. I want to see how much that is and how long it takes to get through. Really, just trying to understand the delay. If Canada got 400-600 this week, Ontario should get 160-240k this week. I would hope that gets administered within one week tops.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> Some Local health units in Ontario have made their own websites and will start vaccinating 85+ year olds on Monday. One of my neighbours is booked in already.
> 
> what’s the best place to look for provincial data On vaccine supplies received and delivered? I keep finding a potpourri of data.
> 
> Ontario receives about 40% of federal vaccines. I want to see how much that is and how long it takes to get through. Really, just trying to understand the delay. If Canada got 400-600 this week, Ontario should get 160-240k this week. I would hope that gets administered within one week tops.


I also would like to get more data... so far (despite of last and this week big deliveries, only 21,805 vaccines was administered today)..








COVID-19 vaccines for Ontario


Learn about Ontario’s vaccination program to help protect us against COVID‑19.




covid-19.ontario.ca






Israel is already at 91.55% per 100 people ! They still have the highest Daily rate 1.39 , 2nd place Emirates 0.68 and 3rd place ...Serbia 0.52 ....Canada at 0.13


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Call Israel and have them send vaccines pronto !


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

sags said:


> Call Israel and have them send vaccines pronto !


As the biggest friend of Israel, only Harper could've done it 
But it would be cool if Israelis would start vaccinate Israeli citizens in their embassies around the World


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Yep...Canada in a stellar 57th place today. Meanwhile Trudeau is happy that the guy that does the best job running our CPP gets the boot for doing nothing wrong other than getting a vaccine out of country so one more Canadian can get his sooner.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

The very low case rates in SE Asia are interesting. I saw some theories that COVID1-19 is similar to some other coronavirus that is endemic to east Asia and this partially explains why they have been so successful across the board, and not just in countries with world-leading public health response such as Taiwan.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Eder said:


> Yep...Canada in a stellar 57th place today. Meanwhile Trudeau is happy that the guy that does the best job running our CPP gets the boot for doing nothing wrong other than getting a vaccine out of country so one more Canadian can get his sooner.


_The head of Canada Pension Plan Investment Board (CPPIB), Mark Machin, has stepped down after his trip to the United Arab Emirates for vaccination against COVID-19 flouted Canadian government’s travel advice and drew criticism. ...Machin becomes the second senior Canadian corporate executive to resign after attempting to jump vaccine queue, underscoring the frustration among some about the country’s slow vaccine roll out. 








Canada pension fund boss Machin quits after overseas trip for COVID shot


The head of Canada Pension Plan Investment Board (CPPIB), Mark Machin, has resigned after his trip to the United Arab Emirates for vaccination against COVID-19 flouted Canadian government's travel advice and drew criticism.




www.reuters.com





Last Month, Great Canadian Gaming Corp CEO Rod Baker resigned after he and his wife were charged with traveling to northern Canada and misleading authorities in order to receive the *vaccine* _

What a joke!!!!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ What a bunch of self-made elite suckers ... I guess they didn't quite value their jobs though I admit these folks are brave in going against Canadian's values of being too political (aka ethically) correct.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Bloomberg has posted their monthly update of the rankings. See my first posts for the links to both rankings.

For the "Covid Resiliency Ranking" we've moved down 4 spots, and *fallen to # 16 out of 53*. So we've really lost ground here by slipping 4 spots. This measure considers things like the severity of current outbreaks and rising cases.

The other comparison is their Vaccine Tracker. Here, we have moved up substantially. We've moved up 22 spots, *rising to # 21 out of 100 globally *based on the % of population that's received at least one dose. We are now _ahead of: _Norway, Sweden, and the entire EU average (including Germany).

The biggest news here is that we have higher vaccination rates than Europe, based on 'at least one dose'. Previously we were behind Europe.

So it's a mixed bag. Our vaccination campaign has improved. But we've also slipped significantly in the bigger picture ranking.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

So the severity and outcomes are getting worse. Likely caused by the increase in variant infections ?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

sags said:


> So the severity and outcomes are getting worse. Likely caused by the increase in variant infections ?


I don't know about that part. I couldn't tell why, exactly, we slipped in the Resiliency ranking. They consider a wide range of factors for this.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Not sure about Bloomberg , but as per Coronavirus (COVID-19) Vaccinations - Statistics and Research Canada is on 63th place in the World by Covid vaccines administrated per capita and on 41th place based on the % of population that's received at least one dose ... in reality Canada even lower as many countries behind have old stats


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Canada is in a definitive 3rd wave, which is why we would fall in any ranking. There are many countries with lower vaccination rates that are not seeing the surge in cases that we are seeing.

There's probably never a good time for a 3rd wave, but for us its particularly bad because we're just on the cusp of high vaccine availability. What is interesting is reports of tens of thousands of empty appointments places like in Toronto and Montreal. 

Many old people in Canada just aren't getting vaccinated yet. And still dying, although in lesser numbers than 3-4 months ago.

At some point, there is going to be less blame on the state if there is wide availability of vaccines for people who later die of COVID.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

doctrine said:


> There's probably never a good time for a 3rd wave, but for us its particularly bad because we're just on the cusp of high vaccine availability. What is interesting is reports of tens of thousands of *empty appointments* places like in Toronto and Montreal.


This is bizarre.

Speaking selfishly about my local situation (BC), I'm also not at all thrilled to see the largest new # of cases in the whole pandemic being reported, while people are packed shoulder-to-shoulder in cafes & bars, and generally having a "great time" socializing. I posted photos of what I saw the other day while records high #s were being announced. This is going to get a lot worse before it gets better.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

doctrine said:


> Canada is in a definitive 3rd wave, which is why we would fall in any ranking. There are many countries with lower vaccination rates that are not seeing the surge in cases that we are seeing.
> 
> There's probably never a good time for a 3rd wave, but for us its particularly bad because we're just on the cusp of high vaccine availability. What is interesting is reports of tens of thousands of empty appointments places like in Toronto and Montreal.
> 
> ...


We might be in a 3rd wave, but per capita, we're doing good.








Coronavirus stats worldwide: Compare Canada and other key nations


Visit CTVNews.ca for an interactive look at the COVID-19 outbreak in key countries.




www.ctvnews.ca





Israel is finally falling below fewer new daily cases than Canada, most of Europe is doing worse, and the US is entering their 4th wave.
COVID-19 Cases (7-day avg, per 100K)

Lots to complain about, but we're still doing pretty good by global standards.
We'd be in better shape if Trudeau didn't do such a bad job, but hey I'm a "partisan hack" so what do I know.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

re chart in post #1
China in 6th spot? I'm sure their information is accurate....they wouldn't "fudge" their numbers, would they?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Israel is finally falling below fewer new daily cases than Canada


 Canada has much more new cases per capita than Israel, 7-day moving average 199 vs 65 (per million).
US 7-day moving average still moving lower, Canada's sharply up... and don't forget that they gonna finish full vaccination many many months before Canada


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

gibor365 said:


> Canada has much more new cases per capita than Israel, 7-day moving average 199 vs 65 (per million).
> US 7-day moving average still moving lower, Canada's sharply up... and don't forget that they gonna finish full vaccination many many months before Canada


And that's a recent change, which was my point.
"Israel is finally falling below fewer new daily cases than Canada " << that means until now, they had more cases per capita.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> And that's a recent change, which was my point.
> "Israel is finally falling below fewer new daily cases than Canada " << that means until now, they had more cases per capita.


"until now, they had more cases per capita. " - the question where do you start your "now" , there is a huge difference NOW and it couldn't happen suddenly ... The problem that in Israel new cases are sharply down and in Canada are sharply up... you will see numbers in 1 month


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

gibor365 said:


> "until now, they had more cases per capita. " - the question where do you start your "now" , there is a huge difference NOW and it couldn't happen suddenly ... The problem that in Israel new cases are sharply down and in Canada are sharply up... you will see numbers in 1 month


I know, because Israel has a vaccine, and we have imported variants.
But we'll need to go way up to get in the condition they were.

Canada has been donig quite well, but I think people have had enough.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

In the latest Bloomberg ranking, Canada appears near the top, now *#7 out of 53. *This measures different countries by how well the outbreaks are contained and how much personal freedom and mobility exists.

1. UAE
2. Chile
3. Finland
4. Ireland
5. Spain
6. Turkey
7. Canada
8. Sweden
9. France
10. Denmark

We've had a good few months.

But look at what happened in Europe... do we know what exactly went wrong in Europe? I suspect it's because many public restrictions were relaxed and then I think the public went crazy and tried to pretend there was no pandemic.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Yup.......the Europeans opened up too early, the virus spread and now they are locking down again.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

james4beach said:


> But look at what happened in Europe... do we know what exactly went wrong in Europe? I suspect it's because many public restrictions were relaxed and then I think the public went crazy and tried to pretend there was no pandemic.


*Low vaccination rates*. 65% in Germany? With delta, that's not enough and they look like Alberta did in the summer. Other countries like Slovakia are under 50%.

Although I'll point out that deaths compared to last year are down significantly, impressive in the face of a variant which is 2-3 times more contagious than the original. So vaccinations are working, but not enough are vaccinated to prevent hospitals from filling up.

Top vaccinated country in Europe? Portugal. Their death rate is down massively and is almost a rounding error compared to a year ago.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Vaccinations work, which is an amazing scientific achievement since they were developed for the first virus but held up significantly with the following variants.

The Omicron variant is of some greater concern though. It is spreading very quickly. We can only hope the symptoms aren't too bad.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Denmark has just as much vaccination as Canada, but huge covid numbers.

In Denmark's case it's because they relaxed all restrictions. Masks weren't even required any more, and they didn't check vaccination status. Nobody was wearing masks any more, everyone partying, bars, restaurants, everything as normal.

Hopefully our government officials are smarter than the Europeans and we will continue requiring masks everywhere through the winter.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Restrictions have to be relaxed eventually. If the vaccines won't save us, what will? There will always be another variant. Would you wear a mask for the rest of your life? It will likely come down to that option versus relaxing restrictions and just learning to accept that COVID will always be with us.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

nathan79 said:


> Restrictions have to be relaxed eventually. If the vaccines won't save us, what will? There will always be another variant. Would you wear a mask for the rest of your life? It will likely come down to that option versus relaxing restrictions and just learning to accept that COVID will always be with us.


The pandemic will run its course. The steps like vaccines and masks are defensive measures to reduce our risk.

And sorry... it's just not an option to relax restrictions as long as hospitals are getting loaded up with deathly ill patients. It won't work, it's impossible to relax restrictions and pretend the problem doesn't exist.

Vaccination, masks, and restrictions on activities will be required until the load on hospitals goes down.

And you'd better hope you don't end up with a heart attack, stroke, or cancer in the mean time because everyone who needs hospital care is suffering, because the hospitals are full of covid patients.


----------

